# Alpine Archery Mustang??



## JBALLCMU (Oct 31, 2006)

Greetings all,

My father, whom lives in washington state has recently sent me a compound bow. One that he had bought around 1994. He claims it is a "Alpine Archery Mustang." the bow itself only says "Mustang" on the top limb. I havent received the bow yet (still in the postal limbo) and when i do, i should be able to ascertain what it actually is, so that i may get some specifications about the bow. My question for you archers out there..... Did alpine archery ever make a "Mustang" Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you

JB


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

I dont recall Alpine making a Mustang might be wrong though .Darton made a mustang around that time though.


----------



## lunchbox0385 (Sep 30, 2007)

yes alpine made a bow named a mustang it was a step down from the original silverado in the late 80's early 90's it really was a pretty decent bow but high country with Burly Hall and this lil piss ant company in 1992 called Mathews u may have heard of them..where dominating the market and killed bolth of those great bows i dont remember alot about the specifics on that bow but give me a shout it u need some advice with it


----------

